# EAS 20011 in RI



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Looking forward to EAS RI.

I'll be teaching in the level one short course and also presenting the results of my SARE project comparing Northern Raised Nucs and packages on Friday. 

Yes, I'm completely bummed about the no mead class. I've got my first batch ready to show.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Well,Erin,we will just have our own tasting.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't believe they are booking the event 18,010 years in advance.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Close to Maxant as well!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

HVH said:


> I can't believe they are booking the event 18,010 years in advance.


The advance tickets are much, much cheaper.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Sorry.
My fingers stutter some times. Too many stings??

Maxant usually has a booth and is known to give a discount to keep from loading it back on the truck.Or will bring your order and you save the shipping.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter T Kelley Co will be there with a display and point of sale merchandise.
Thank You,
Walter T Kelley Co.


----------



## Apis Honey Buddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Erin,
I have just joined this group and looking forward to communicating. It will be a real pleasure to meet you in RI in July, and if you want to bring some mead with you, I will probably be ready to sample it on Friday after the EAS Exams. Went into my hives yesterday with shorts, tee shirt, veil, hat, smoker and veil. It was really a nice experience to "work" the hives without all the garb. I am mentoring about 4 new bee keepers, but I kept them well covered, for the time being.
See Ya in RI.
Apis Honey Buddy


----------

